# Hilfe Motor-Ansteuerung DC



## SPSMichi (31 Dezember 2021)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich habe ein Problem mit einem Getriebe-Gleichstrommotor.
Die Ansteuerung des Getriebemotor ist durchgebrannt und ich wollte die Steuerung ersetzten. Nun habe ich aber festgestellt, dass es sich um einen Gleichstrommotor handelt. 
Ich hatte mit einem Drehstromasyncronmotor gerechnet. Leider habe ich mit Gleichstrommotoren noch nie was zutun gehabt und stehe jetzt etwas auf dem Schlauch.
Außerdem kommen aus dem Motor 6 Adern + PE raus, was mich auch noch verwirrt.
Kann mir jemand Helfen?

Das Typenschilt liegt im Anhang.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Dezember 2021)

Schmeiß doch den Motor raus und nehm etwas was nicht
so exotisch ist. Wird am Ende preiswerter sein wie tagelanges
suchen und gebastel.


----------



## Heinileini (31 Dezember 2021)

SPSMichi schrieb:


> Außerdem kommen aus dem Motor 6 Adern + PE raus, was mich auch noch verwirrt.


 Nicht alles, was als GleichstromMotor angepriesen wird, ist tatsächlich ein GleichstromMotor.
Spätestens, wenn von einem bürstenlosen GleichstromMotor die Rede ist, sollte man die Nachtigall trapsen hören.
Es ist ein Motor, der an einer GleichSpannung betrieben werden kann bzw. wird, weil eine Elektronik dazugehört und dazwischengeschaltet ist, die aus der GleichSpannung einen "Drehstrom" macht.
Den Hersteller scheint es ja noch zu geben. Frag doch mal dort an.
Die 6 Adern + PE machen mich auch stutzig. Hast Du schon mal an den 6 Strippen herumgemessen (Durchgang)?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Dezember 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Die 6 Adern + PE machen mich auch stutzig. Hast Du schon mal an den 6 Strippen herumgemessen


Ich habe jetzt das Typenschild nicht genau angeschaut, kann es sein das es ein Stepper ist?


----------



## Oberchefe (31 Dezember 2021)

6 Adern bei einem reinen Gleichstrommotor könnte sein:
2*Anker, 2*Feld, 2*Tacho.

Würde aber einfach mal beim Hersteller nachfragen: https://tornado-drives.com/kontakt/


----------



## Heinileini (31 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt das Typenschild nicht genau angeschaut, kann es sein das es ein Stepper ist?


Ein Stepper ist ja eigentlich auch nix anderes als ein 2-Phasen SynchronMotor.
Die 6 Strippen sprechen aber eher für einen 3-Phasen-Motor, ob sychron oder asynchron, sei mal dahin gestellt.
Und ein Getriebe für einen Stepper? Kann man natürlich nicht ausschliessen.

PS:
Oberchefe hat natürlich Recht, die 2 "überzähligen" Strippen könnten auf einen Tacho deuten.


----------



## Oberchefe (31 Dezember 2021)

Wären laut Typenschild 8 Ampere Anker und 0,2 Ampere Feldstrom. Statt Tacho könnte es natürlich auch eine Bremse sein.


----------



## Blockmove (31 Dezember 2021)

Stammt der Motor von einem Schnell-Lauftor?


----------



## Oberchefe (31 Dezember 2021)

die 2 letzten Adren könnten natürlich auch noch ein Thermokontakt sein. Beispiel für einen DC Regler mit extra Feld und (optionalem) Tacho:



			https://www.bretzel-gmbh.de/assets/files/dokumente/dc_motoren_regler/regler/ari_20x/ari20x_phb_160630.pdf


----------



## SPSMichi (31 Dezember 2021)

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung.
Ne gemessen habe ich nicht, da der Akku von mein Multimeter die kälte im Bulli nicht vertragen hat.
Das wäre jetzt auch mein nächster Schritt.

Zusätzlich würde ich am Montag bei Tornado anrufen und mal nachfragen ob die mir was darüber sagen können.

Der Motor sitzt in einem Paternoster von Kardex. Die Steuerplatine ist meinem Kunden um die Ohren geflogen und das soll jetzt wieder in gang gesetzt werden.
Wenn man den Motor googelt, findet man in einem holländischem Forum einen der das gleiche Problem hat. Da hatte aber auch keiner eine Lösung gefunden. Ihm wurde auch nur empfohlen den Motor zu tauschen obwohl er wie meiner funktionieren würde.
Ich werde sehen was Tornado dazu sagt.


----------



## Heinileini (31 Dezember 2021)

SPSMichi schrieb:


> ... Ihm wurde auch nur empfohlen den Motor zu tauschen obwohl er wie meiner funktionieren würde. ...


Den Motor tauschen, weil die Ansteuerung abgefackelt ist?
Anscheinend wird auch hier Motor + Ansteuerung als eine Einheit gesehen.
Na, dann schau'mer mal, ob die Ansteuerung als Ersatzteil einzeln lieferbar ist.
Es ist natürlich denkbar, dass die Elektronik aufgrund eines defekten Motors "nur" der Folgeschaden ist.


----------



## dekuika (31 Dezember 2021)

Tornado G90/120 5V691 | Motor | Reparatur und Lieferung | Lektronix
					






					www.lektronix.de


----------



## SPSMichi (3 Januar 2022)

So im Anhang die Nachricht des Herstelle


----------



## Mr.Spok (7 Januar 2022)

Schau mal bei www.parker.com nach die haben noch analoge Tyristorsteller für Gleichstrommotore.

Grüße Jan


----------



## Lars Macho (11 September 2022)

Hallo Michi, ich habe gerade das selbe Problem, Ähnlicher Motor ( G90/120 SV6 - 1 KW) und bin auf der Lösungssuche auf deinen Beitrag gestoßen.
Hast Du mittlerweile eine Lösung für das Ansteuerungsproblem gefunden?
Wie hast du es gemacht?
Gruß
Lars


----------



## SPSMichi (13 September 2022)

Hallo Lars,

ich habe mich mit meinem lokalen Motorfachmann besprochen. Der hat sich den DC-Motor angeschaut. Da der Motor so verschlissen war und  ja auch immer noch die Frage des Ansteuerns im Raum stand, hat er mir einen Drehstrom-Asyncronmotor mit passendem FU dimensioniert. Daher habe ich mich nicht mehr mit der  DC-Ansteuerung beschäftigt. Tut mir leid.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Gleichstromer (14 September 2022)

Eventuell die Serie 340/680/1220 von https://www.sprint-electric.com/products/


----------



## illi (14 September 2022)

Der Umrichter S700 von Kollmorgen kann auch Gleichstrommotore und Hubmagnete (Voice coil) betreiben. Dann bleibt eine Ausgangsklemme unbeschaltet.





						Betrieb von Gleichstrommotoren mit S300-S700
					

Gültig für S300, S700 Allgemeines Standard Gleichstrom- und Voice Coil Motoren können auch mit dem S300 und S700 betrieben werden. Dazu muss der Motortyp entsprechend eingestellt und die richtigen Anschlussklemmen verwendet werden.




					www.kollmorgen.com
				




Ich habe noch nicht so viel Erfahrungen mit Umrichtern, aber ich vermute mal, dass die meisten dies ebenfalls können. Ist ja nur ein Software-Problem.

Gruß Illi


----------



## mcrene5000 (Freitag um 14:18)

Hallo zusammen

Hab genau das gleiche Problem mit einem Paternoster von Kardex. 

Welchen Motor und FU hast du von deinem Fachmann eingebaut? Im speziellen geht es mir um den Motor, FU hab ich sicher was rumliegen in der Firma. 

Ich hab mir zuerst überlegt einfach vorne auf die Notbetätigung einen Asynchron Motor anzuflanschen und halt eine Gehäuse drüber zu machen. Aber wenn es eine schönere Lösung gibt, nehm ich lieber diese. 

Danke euch schon mal im Voraus


----------



## SPSMichi (Freitag um 19:25)

Hallo,

im Anhang findest du die Motor-Daten. Von dem FU habe leider nur noch eine Draufsicht. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## mcrene5000 (Freitag um 19:44)

Und der Motor bzw. das Ritzel haben gut gepasst? Sind größere Änderungen von nöten?

Danke noch für die Bilder.


----------



## SPSMichi (Gestern um 08:53)

Guten Morgen,

Das Ritzel hat gepasst. 
Wir mussten nur eine Adapterplatte bauen, um Abstand  zum "Kettenantrieb" zugewinnen. Die Kette würde sonst durchhängen.  Zu der Adapterplatte kann ich aber nichts sagen, da ich diese nicht hergestellt habe. 

Wenn du die technische Zeichnung von SEW mit dem altem Motor vergleichst, wirst du den Unterschied sehen.

Ich hoffe ich habe dir das verständlich beschrieben.

Viele Grüße


----------

